# acondicionar 311Vdc al conversor adc de un micro



## danywill05 (Jun 5, 2011)

hola comp*A*ñeros, tengo que realizar un proyecto.... p*A*rte de este ,consiste en medir voltaje de 0 a 350V dc, usando el conversor ADC de un micro....(circuito para medir corriente.....)
lo que no puedo hacer es reducir un voltaje tan alto a tan solo un voltaje de 0 a 5V que es lo que puedo poner en un micro.....
agradeceriA puedan ayudarme con alguna idea.............
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

danywill05 dijo:


> hola comp*A*ñeros, tengo que realizar un proyecto.... p*A*rte de este ,consiste en medir voltaje de 0 a 350V dc, usando el conversor ADC de un micro....(circuito para medir corriente.....)
> *lo que no puedo hacer es reducir un voltaje tan alto a tan solo un voltaje de 0 a 5V* que es lo que puedo poner en un micro.....
> agradeceriA puedan ayudarme con alguna idea.............
> gracias



¿ Y por que no ?, ¿ Cual sería el problema de intercalar un divisor resistivo ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2011)

Pues poca sosa mas aparte de un divisor resistivo se me ocurre. Un condensador o un transformador solo irían en alterna.
Podrías usar un operacional (si la impedancia afecta) o quizás medir "a pulsos" para evitar disipar mucha potencia en el divisor, para ello podrías poner un transistor que solo se active cuando se va a medir y desconecte después.


----------



## danywill05 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gracias por responder a todos......
me han dado algunas ideas...lo que psa es que voy a medir 311V con unos 4 o 6 amperios que son los valores nominales de un motor trifasico, lo que quiero es sensar la corriente, cuando aumente la corriente se dispare la proteccion (esto lo hria un microprocesdor),
al valor de disparo despues de todos los calculos es 311VDC luego de esto tengo que disparar.....
mi problema sigue siendo reducir los 311V con un circuito que pued soportar la corriente del motor..........
si pueden ayudarme muchas gracias a todos.......


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 5, 2011)

A ver, que vas a medir? corriente o voltaje? estas revolviendo peras con nueces... se un poco mas explicativo con lo que quieres hacer por que ya me confundí.


----------



## danywill05 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lo que voy a medir corriente, como no se lo puede hacer directamente en un micro, esto se traduce a voltaje que es el de los 311 Vdc, de ahi que necesito reducir este voltaje........
gracias por la atencion prestada


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 5, 2011)

mmm creo que la estas midiendo mal... puedes por favor poner algun diagrama del circuito que estas implementando?


----------



## danywill05 (Jun 5, 2011)

este es el circuito y el SW ( TRANSISTOR, scr, igbt) es el que debo de controlar con el microprocesador...... 
CUANDO SE APLIQUE EL FRENO AL MOTOR TRIFASICO LA CORRIENTE AUMENTA, PRODUCIENDO QUE LOS 311v AUMENTEN, este aumento lo debo sensar con el microprocesador

gracias

este el circuito de control en el micro acondicionado an la entrada adc de 0a 5v

este es el circuito sin el control


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha ok, es un sistema variador regenerativo, para aplicaciones de autos de golf o sillas de ruedas.

mmmm mmmm , entonces tu estas sensando el voltaje del motor, de manera que cuando la corriente fluya del motor a la bateria, tu sepas cuanta corriente esta regresando. Entonces no estas sensando la corriente directamente, si no por medio de una formula, con el aumento de voltaje, sabes cuanta corriente esta fluyendo. Tu estas sensando corriente alterna, no directa. Lo mas facil, es usar un pequeño transformador que te reduzca el voltaje lo mas posible de una de las fases, y despues pasar por un rectificador para solo pasar la semionda positiva. Despues, yo pensaria dos cosas... una, usar un capacitor pequeño para eliminar el rizo pero a su vez responda rapidamente a la caida de voltaje, o en su defecto, muestrear toda la onda y detectar el maximo (implica mas software).

El uso del transformador tambien ayuda a aislar los circuitos de control y potencia, cosa muy recomendable.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2011)

No es necesario un transformador.... usa una resistencia Shunt de potencia, y la salida aplicala a un operacional para amplificarla hasta 5V, despues si quieres aislamiento puedes usar un optoacoplador analogico para pasar el dato al micro.... 

http://www.reuk.co.uk/What-is-a-Shunt.htm


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmmm... Y con el optocoplador, como sensarias voltaje? el optocoplador son circuitos recomendados para trabajar 0-1, true false. O a caso hay optocopladores para señales análogas? Si existen ya les tengo una aplicacion... jojojojojo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2011)

Entonces echate un taco de ojo con este:

http://www.avagotech.com/docs/AV02-0886EN







Es de los mejores que he encontrado... al menos para aplicaciones de instrumentacion (de echo viene dentro de un osciloscopio tektronix) pero tambien puedes hacer lo mismo con un optoacoplador con salida de fototransistor o fotodiodo, el truco esta en usar el area lineal del fototransistor....


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 6, 2011)

Jajajaja, ya bien offtopic, pero el asunto es que lo quiero usar para aislar la entrada de los ampli valvulares con el resto de los circuitos, para evitar usar un transformador de linea de entrada... no se si me doy a entender... en vez de aislar todo el amplificador de la linea, solo aislo la entrada. Y no uso transformador de audio tampoco en la entrada.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2011)

Pues así de pronto, o lo entendí TODO al revés o es que tu lo explicaste todo al revés:
Yo entendí 310V CC
Y resulta que son xxA  CA

Yo sin dudar haría un transformador de intensidad en una o en todas las fases y eso amplificado con un par de operacionales a una o tres entradas analógicas del micro. Así lo hice en su día para medir la intensidad y detectar si se había fundido una o varias lámparas.


----------



## danywill05 (Jun 6, 2011)

gracias a todos por contestar e interesarce por el tema, por ahora voy a evaluar las opciones , en estos dias les dire cual fue la mejor......
.....
y si necesitan ayuda en algunproyecto no duden en usar el foro lo digo por experiencia
tambien estare listo para ayudar en lo que pueda


----------

